
Google to unveil gaming project today at 1pm ET - bookofjoe
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/google-cloud-gaming-streaming-project-stream-gdc-2019-watch-live-stream/
======
ayakura
My bets are on news regarding:

\- Something related to VR, which will probably push competitions in the VR
gaming sphere

\- Or their game streaming service as seen in the AC test run (this is more
likely)

\- Or some type of gaming hardware (prebuilt gaming-focused PC) - This is
least likely going to happen but we'll see

